# Musings about Swarms and Trap Hives



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

For the followers of my blog who may have not seen these last two posts… I originally put this over in the swarms forum a while back since it’s about my use of trap hives. But here it is again for those who look for my blog updates from here. 

----------

Most people don’t mind getting freebies—getting something for nothing. Beekeepers aren’t the exception. They always need to find ways to save a bit of money with their beekeeping. 

Whether it is just a hobby or a full business, it can be expensive. Sometimes it’s like that bee vac, except it sucks up your money. So free bees are usually welcomed and one of the ways to get them is through the use of trap hives to catch swarms.

Musings about Swarms and Trap Hives: Getting “Free-bees”
http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2016/03/musings-about-swarms-and-trap-hives.html

“More Musings about Swarms and Trap Hives: Learn from My Mistakes”
http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2016/04/more-musings-about-swarms-and-trap.html



----------
Tom


----------



## CHCHPaul (Jun 13, 2016)

Kia Ora Tom,

Paul from New Zealand here. I am wondering about the relocating of the bait hive from the tree that you caught the swarm in to your apiary... if it is less than 5km (3 miles) do you need to shift the hive slowly, or do they transfer to their new apiary without problem?

Thanks for your article, Paul


----------

